# Site for visiting London



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi any ideas for a site to use for visiting London for a few days?


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Where are you arriving from? Is your van LEZ compliant? Are you willing/able to use trains etc to get into London?


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

CC Crystal Palace

CCC Theobalds Park J25 M25

CCC Hertford 

CCC Horsley - Nr Guildford

Council run - North London Seawardstone


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

We use Aldborough Hall CL. 15 minutes walk from Newbury Park on the Central Line.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Crystal Palace(CC) probably has the best transport links (Bus, Overground, and southern railway) all very close. Abbey Wood (CC) has its adherents but is a rather longer walk and then only the overground.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

If you are LEZ compliant then Abbey Wood, a CC site with easy access into London. 

Ian


----------



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

*London sites*

Hi thanks for all the replies, LEZ? I am from the northern waste lands of Manchester so I think that you mean something to do with emission, the van is a year old auto trail with a 2.3 fiat engine so perhaps you could advise me, I've no idea!

We are willing to travel in as long as its not more than an hour or so from a site by public transport.

Thanks again


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

See the traffic for London site.....

www.tfl.gov.uk/modes/driving/low-emission-zone


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Chertsey CC&C site West London, Train Ride in gets you to Waterloo, approach from M25 anticlockwise from North of England (We live in Staffs) If you like Kew Gardens then you can park the motorhome on Kew Road outside the Lion or Victoria Gates for free. You are outside the LEZ in Chertsey.
Crystal Palace CC site has easier transport links to Central London but is very busy. Both sites take non-members.

Chertsey CC&C Site

Steve


----------



## jev (Aug 30, 2007)

If you are coming from Manchester, you could try “Wyatts Covert Caravan club site” near Denham. Its just a few miles from the M40. The site is about 1.5 miles( you may need a taxi) from Denham rail station into London Marylebone, which takes around 30 minutes. 
If you stay at Crystal Palace Caravan club site, its about another hours drive and still ½ hour by train or bus into central London.
Abby wood caravan site is on the far side of the M25 from Manchester, and still over ½ hour by train.

Regards John


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I'd go for CC Wyatts Covert as well. Only draw back might be availability?


----------

